# Very well said



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

There have been a lot of new puppy parents and newly adopted older dogs struggling with house training recently. I saw this article and thought it was so well written and explains beautifully the approach most of us try to do with our pups. Training a dog does not produce immediate results and requires pet parents to work hard and inconvenience themselves, for the long haul, to create the dog they envision. I know when I was house training my pups it was exhausting, and a real pain in the %#}, to have to get up from watching tv, leave an engagement that I was attending or just plain change my lifestyle to make myself available to get my pups out to relieve themselves. Redecorating homes with gates, expens and crates is not the most beautiful way to accessorize nor does it lend itself for those of us with smaller homes. I just kept telling myself this is a relatively short time of sacrifice compared to the great time I will spend with pups that create more happy times then stressful ones. Trust me my pups are far from being angels but training, to me, is an everyday occurrence and I take every opportunity to reinforce good behavior to the extent of doing laundry and finding training treats in my pocket.
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/is...olving-A-Behavior-Problem-Crisis_21127-1.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:clap2: absolutely, Jen!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kudos tia Jeni. :cheer2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyone it seems wants the problems they created, "corrected" immediately.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So true........amen to that!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Jenny, that is so well-put. And a very good article. I'm always amazed to hear that people get so annoyed with their dogs for not being instantly house-broken. My experience is that dogs are a lot easier to potty-train than children.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> Jenny, that is so well-put. And a very good article. I'm always amazed to hear that people get so annoyed with their dogs for not being instantly house-broken. My experience is that dogs are a lot easier to potty-train than children.


We do have a few who come on who get annoyed, and you are absolutely right, that puppies, in all ways, take SO much less time to train than children!!! ound:

But I think the majority of angst we see around here with potty training is new-to-dogs people who give too much freedom roo early out of nothing but love for their puppy, then get themselves in a pickle. It becomes harder, at a later date, to confine adequately, and takes longer (sometimes MUCH) longer to erase the bad habits that have formed than it takes to make good habits from the start.

I want to wring the necks of the few people who show up who have basically givwn up beforw they ask for help, but I think most people just feel overwhelmed and need help. They need to be reminded that this IS a relatively short period in the life of their DOG (as opposed to cute puppy).


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think some people just don't want to put in the time after the "honeymoon" period of getting a puppy is over. Our society has become one of instant gratification, sorry doesn't work that way training puppies. I ultimately feel bad for the puppies it's not a healthy relationship at all. I don't know about anyone's pups but Timmy is SO sensitive he can read my stress without me even saying a word, and that happens very infrequently, and it's never about him. I couldn't imagine him having to deal with that dynamic on a constant basis he'd be a basket case. Okay done my venting...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I think some people just don't want to put in the time after the "honeymoon" period of getting a puppy is over. Our society has become one of instant gratification, sorry doesn't work that way training puppies. I ultimately feel bad for the puppies it's not a healthy relationship at all. I don't know about anyone's pups but Timmy is SO sensitive he can read my stress without me even saying a word, and that happens very infrequently, and it's never about him. I couldn't imagine him having to deal with that dynamic on a constant basis he'd be a basket case. Okay done my venting...


No arguments from me! I think the majority of dogs in shelters fall into this category. (Including Havanese)

And I agree, most dogs are VERY attuned to their owners. You see this all the time in dog sports... A dog and handler that look AWESOME in training, then the dog falls apart in the ring. In MANy cases it's because the handler gets nervous and starts acring "creepy" from the dog's perspective.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> It becomes harder, at a later date, to confine adequately, and takes longer (sometimes MUCH) longer to erase the bad habits that have formed than it takes to make good habits from the start.


ARF!, that's right tia Karen. I learned from day one at my forever home who was top dog in mi casa and that was Popi (Momi is more of a pushover for mi). There was no negativity or anything, I just learned that he could be more persistent, determined, and ready to provide leadership than mi. We very quickly had a smooth working relationship in our familia with everyone knowing what was expected of them. Works for us! Try it, I think you will like it! 

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the interesting post, Jen!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Wonderful article!



> We began by removing the training pads and establishing scheduled feeding times, in order to promote regular digestion and elimination.
> 
> We also devised a plan that would allow Silly (the dog) the opportunity to go outside every 30 minutes for the next several days, always accompanied by someone who could reward her immediately if she relieved herself outside.
> 
> Silly is not crate-trained and is not comfortable being confined, so we established a large area in the kitchen that could be closed off, where she could be left alone for short periods between visits from the parents. When the owners were home, she was to be either actively supervised or tethered to them at all times.


Our Benjy would go anywhere in the house, but favored the living room. We had to restrict access to the living room, and at the same time provide an alternate new favorite place: OUTSIDE. You have to bring the dog out. He remembers "YES to outside" better than "No to inside" because No doesn't tell him what you really want out of him. I am taking Benjy out a total of two hours a day. As time goes on, he asks out more and I ask him less.

And we also set up a big exercise pen in the kitchen for when we are gone. When we are there, we pull one pin out of the pen so one of the sections swings out and blocks access to the living room and bedrooms. We also tether him so we can grab him quickly if he is making a dash for somewhere he shouldn't be, or to pull it tight to get him out of something or restrict movement when biting.

Thanks for sharing! Jeff & Sue


----------

